
Best-designed websites by popular vote - it's like Hot or Not for web design - pxigorth
http://commandshift3.com
======
brlewis
More comments on resubmission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=88726>

------
german
pxigorth, why did you submit this site? now I can't stop clicking!

:P

